# Federal/National Park Senior Passes..



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Good deal anyone else use them?

http://www.recreation.gov/showPage.do?name=common&commonPath=/htm/InterAgencyPassSale.html


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

I've had one for years...Great bargain...Finally something the Feds did right.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I will check it out for sure


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

TIP: I use Google Maps a lot. We're going to spend a few days near Georgetown. If I tried searching nearby for "RV Camping" the government parks did not show up. Someone told us about the park we're now using and it is within the radius of the search. I had to kind of know about it to find it.

We made reservations with out them for a US Forestry Service Park up by Willis for Labor Day. I think it was about $30/day without the pass. I sent off for the $10 Senior Pass. It came about a week later and I went back and logged on - entered the pass number and got a $24 credit.

Staying 5 nites up by Georgetown - regularly $130 - with the pass - $65. Easy to navigate the website too. What a deal.

SG2


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

*Additional Details about the Senior Pass*

http://www.recreation.gov/marketing.../Additional_Details_about_the_Senior_Pass.htm


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the info guys, My wife qualifies but I don't yet. We will definitely get one. I spread the green around to y'all.


----------

